

Todo app is the new Hello world for front end technologies - hussainanjar
https://github.com/hussainanjar/angular-firebase-todo

======
thrush
I would say old at this point (seems like the Backbone todo app has been
around for a while). Personally, when I teach people programming I go for
NodeCellar
([https://github.com/ccoenraets/nodecellar](https://github.com/ccoenraets/nodecellar)).

